

The thermostat in your office may be sexist - zdw
http://news.sciencemag.org/biology/2015/08/thermostat-your-office-may-be-sexist

======
eep_opp
Let's not forget many businesses have a dress code that doesn't allow for
shorts and sandals or any summer comfortable clothing for men. The dress code
for women is normally conducive to hot weather. Sometimes I feel sorry for
upper management in wool suits in 90 degree weather, and then I remember how
much they’re paid.

Why don’t we talk about that? It should be a part of the discussion. If we’re
all allowed to wear lighter clothing in summer would that raise the
temperature in offices??

------
petepete
It's easier to get warm if you're cool than to cool off if you're warm.

